# Best drugstore buys



## KatJ (May 22, 2008)

*Stock up on these 10 classics (plus, they're not expensive!)*

You don't have to buy all your products from a salon to look flawless. You can get great hairstyling and haircare products from you local drugstore or grocery store. So of the 1000s of products lining the beauty aisles, what's worth buying? Here's the scoop on what to stock up on your next visit to the drugstore...

*Best Overall Shampoo: Pantene Pro-V*





For years, Pantene Pro-V shampoo and conditioners have made the "best of" lists in magazines and on Websites. It's a classic best drugstore buy and perhaps the best shampoo and conditioner on the market for under $8. Choose yours based on several formulations for dry, oily and normal hair.

*Best Drugstore Hair Color: L'Oreal *





When it comes to drugstore hair color, you can't beat L'Oreal products. These work best if you are going a shade or two lighter or darker, or if you are trying to cover up stubborn gray hair.

*Best Inexpensive Hair Dryer: Conair Ion Shine*





When it comes to hair dryers, you want power, nozzle attachments and temperature settings. The Conair Ion Shine is the next best thing to a salon-grade dryer, according to InStyle magazine in their annual "Best of" issue.

*Ponytail Holders: Goody Ouchless*







Whoever invented the "Ouchless" ponytail holder has my highest regards. Not only do these not tear or pull at hair, but they come in tasteful colors (no bright neons here) and they are cheap to boot (about $4 for a large pack of holders). These beat rubber bands any day.

*Best Volumizer: Garnier Fructis Style Volume Inject Mousse*





Now I'm a Bumble and Bumble fan when it comes to styling products, but if I had to use a drugstore volumizer, I'd buy Garnier's brand because it was an Allure Magazine reader's choice award winner. According to Allure, it pumps up hair without weighing it down or making it greasy and it smells like Jolly Ranchers.

*Best De-Frizzer: John Frieda Frizz-Ease*





Any woman with curly hair knows a good de-frizzer is a must-have to keep hair in check. This is a tried-and-true serum that gets big kudos from the beauty mags.

*Best Shampoo for Blonde Hair: John Frieda Sheer Blonde*





This gentle cleanser won't strip away your expensive blonde highlights and it protects hair from chlorine, which is found in tap water (yucch).

*Shampoo for Colored Hair: Redken Color Extend*





I have been a fan of Redken's Color Extend since I got a bottle a couple years ago when it was first out on the market. I'm a big fan. It leaves hair feeling gorgeous and you know that your very pricey color isn't getting washed out with every shampoo.

*Best Hairspray: Aqua Net *





My mother always used this and it stinks to high heaven, but you gotta love the way this classic hairspray holds hair in place. Plus, Enzo Angileri, a famous hairstylist to the stars (think Charlize Theron) uses it to get big waves. First, he mists wet hair with Aqua Net, then he wraps sections around Velcro rollers and lets them air dry (this, according to Elle Magazine).

*Best Fix for Oily Hair Days: Johnson's Baby Powder*






If I had to name my favorite hairstyling tip, it would be baby powder. Sprinkle this stuff along the crown and at the roots on your oiliest days and you'll love how much body your hair has. It even works on brunettes. Just make sure to brush it well and don't let it settle into your part.

Best Drugstore Haircare Buys


----------



## monniej (May 22, 2008)

great product tips! thanks for posting.


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2008)

Great list! Thanks for sharing! I do like the way Pantene smells.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## ivette (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## brewgrl (May 23, 2008)

Some other great drugstore choices!

Shampoo (actually the entire collection): Herbal Essence Body Envy with white nectarine &amp; pink coral flower. smells like heaven.

HairDryer: Revlon Tourmaline Ionic 1875 Watt Dryer, amazing...

Volumizer: again Herbal Essence Body Envy, their mousse and hairspray were my prom updo product of choice.

De-frizzer: Citre Shine Color Prism Anti Frizz Serum. So good, it was a Best of Folica.com winner

Hairspray: Aussie Mega Styling Spray. The bottle is HUGE and it holds through hurricanes and typhoons, and it smells like dessert. and the bottle is huge, did I say that already?

All the other stuff- there is no other products I can even think of!


----------



## La_Mari (May 23, 2008)

I love the ouchless, but I lose them all the time that I have to keep rebuying! I was told like 5 of them were found at my old apartment that my friend moved into.

And I use the baby powder trick every once in a while.


----------



## bella1342 (May 23, 2008)

I love Frizz-Ease... that citre shine one is really good too!


----------



## girly_girl (May 23, 2008)

I've been thinking about trying Herbal Essence Body Envy s&amp;c, now I might just have to run out and get some. Thanks!!


----------



## Lena (May 23, 2008)

My new favorite ds shampoo and conditioner is the Yes to Carrots stuff. Great buy.


----------



## girly_girl (May 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My new favorite ds shampoo and conditioner is the Yes to Carrots stuff. Great buy. I've been looking at this but wasn't sure if it was any good, so it's really good? What does it do for your hair, make it soft, etc? Do they have only one kind or do they have moisturizing, normal? Sorry for so many questions I've just been looking at it but wasn't sure about it. TIA!!


----------



## magneticheart (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I always lose my hair-ties. They just seem to dissapear which is really annoying lol


----------



## butterflyblue (May 25, 2008)

I love Garnier shampoos and conditioners, also the herbal essence for color treated hair. Blow dryer- *Conair Infiniti *hair styler I don't need to use it to straighten my hair just as a blow dryer and I have great hair everyday! Aussie Mega hairspray I have used that for about 5 years and nothing comes close I LOVE it!


----------



## moccah (May 25, 2008)

I have a shampoo by andrelon (dont know if its sold outside the netherlands...)

andrelon - straight and sleek (stranslated....)

also a sort of treatment stuff that is suppose to keep it straight and sleek by andrelon after washing it, you have to leave it in and than style your hair as usual... it is soooo cheap and works better than john frieda

I also love the fructis volume mousse and wella 24hr volume mouse

shampoo's by L'oreal elvive work very well on my hair

fantasia IC serums are the best in the world

especially the fantasia IC heat protector striaghtening serum and the same brand but than for colored hair, it makes it shine and healthy looking like no other serum can


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome post, thanks for posting Kat!


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Right when I first saw the title, Pantene pro-v popped into my head, I liked the old scent way more (i have been using it since I was like 12) it seems too sweet for me. I love the john frieda sheer blonde stuff, it's awesome!


----------



## Lorelei_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Goldwell mask for cool blonde tones.

...John Frieda overnight serum for frizz hair.


----------



## katana (Jun 19, 2008)

Good products



I use a few of them

Thank you for posting this Kat


----------



## beaglette (Jun 19, 2008)

Does Pantene dry anyone else's hair out?

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post, excellent informations


----------

